# Querschnittsgelähmter Spieler knackt 1800



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Zitiert aus dem offiziellen PvP Forum



> Einfach beeindruckend:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pFusT0osn4c
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe hat der sich den Hals gebrochen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) und kann seit dem einen großen Teil seines Körpers inkl. seiner Finger(!) nicht mehr kontrollieren.



Beeindruckend.

Edit: Wer denkt das mit 2 "Finger" spielen einfach ist, soll mal ohne Maus mit 2 Finger spielen versuchen, dann sieht man das ganze gleich aus einem anderen Winkel.


----------



## Vranthor (18. April 2010)

Versteh ich nicht ganz. ^^


----------



## Thoraros (18. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Menschen verdienen großen Respekt und GZ zu 1,8 personal rating 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königalrik (18. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz. ^^



dann solltest du dein Gehirn mal benutzen.

Finds echt gut das er noch soviel freude am leben hat. Und die leistung ingame sowieso TOP.
Schaffen viele nichtmal mit 10 Fingern


----------



## Sinstra (18. April 2010)

Jo mein grösten Respekt. Spielt er dadurch mit nur 2 "Fingern" (Also 2 Stäben an den Plastikschienen an den Händen) ??


----------



## steven9797 (18. April 2010)

Respekt!! ich bekomm das nicht mal mit 10 Fingern hin.


----------



## Tornok (18. April 2010)

Respekt!


----------



## Gnorfal (18. April 2010)

Etwas besonderes ist das für mich nur, weill er 1800 gepckt hat.

98% aller Spieler können





> einen großen Teil ihres Körpers inkl. ihrer Finger(!) nicht mehr kontrollieren.


.

Das ist nicht neu für mich.


----------



## KilJael (18. April 2010)

Ihr werdet mich jetz sicher zuflamen, aber der Typ isn scheiß Cheater mehr nicht. Wers nicht glaubt, einfach das Modern Warfare ansehen, das Fadenkreuz ist einfach nur Cheat und grad bei Modern Warfare muss man wirklich nur 5 Tasten drücken, das pack ich auch mit 2 Fingern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mich jetz sicher zuflamen, aber der Typ isn scheiß Cheater mehr nicht. Wers nicht glaubt, einfach das Modern Warfare ansehen, das Fadenkreuz ist einfach nur Cheat und grad bei Modern Warfare muss man wirklich nur 5 Tasten drücken, das pack ich auch mit 2 Fingern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh noes! Ich kann mir auch nen Punkt für CS mittig aufn Bildschirm kleben, ist dann auch nen Cheat wa ;D. Naja, meinen Respekt hat der Gute jedenfalls, weniger für's Rating sondern vielmehr das er wohl recht gut mit der Behinderung umgehen kann.


----------



## blutherz2001 (18. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mich jetz sicher zuflamen, aber der Typ isn scheiß Cheater mehr nicht. Wers nicht glaubt, einfach das Modern Warfare ansehen, das Fadenkreuz ist einfach nur Cheat und grad bei Modern Warfare muss man wirklich nur 5 Tasten drücken, das pack ich auch mit 2 Fingern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist auch son brain cheater....
bzw. foll afkbrain...

so ein wollfadenkreuz is pro und nix cheat...
da merkt man wie einige nur neidisch sind.

ich hab riesen respekt vor dme jung...und ich hab noch keine 1800er geschaft...


----------



## Sampler1 (18. April 2010)

Da muss man ihm echt gratulieren...Er ist wohl einer der seltenen, der mit seiner Behinderung umgehen kann...


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Was jetzt daran Cheat sein soll das er mit Fadenkreuz aufm Bildschirm spielt... Cheats sind Softwareprogramme die ein Spiel bzw. Programm manipulieren. Ansonsten brauch er das, da er ohne Maus spielen muß.


----------



## sirspoof (18. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was jetzt daran Cheat sein soll das er mit Fadenkreuz aufm Bildschirm spielt... Cheats sind Softwareprogramme die ein Spiel bzw. Programm manipulieren. Ansonsten brauch er das, da er ohne Maus spielen muß.




/sign cheat manipuliert das spiel auf "software" basis. es ist ja auch nicht cheaten wenn man sich ne maus mit 7 taststen anschafft... wenn du willst kannst du dein bidschirm mit ketchup vollschmieren... wayne...


----------



## mrlol_m (18. April 2010)

manche spieler spielen so als wären sie behindert aber das is echt ein wunder Oo


----------



## Reo_MC (18. April 2010)

Wie er mit seiner Behinderung bzw. der daraus resultierenden Unfähigkeit, ein Spiel richtig bedienen zu können, kreativ umgeht ist beeindruckend, noch beeindruckender ist natürlich dass er so gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (18. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was jetzt daran Cheat sein soll das er mit Fadenkreuz aufm Bildschirm spielt... Cheats sind Softwareprogramme die ein Spiel bzw. Programm manipulieren. Ansonsten brauch er das, da er ohne Maus spielen muß.



Was daran Cheat ist? Naja vielleicht das man bei Modern Warfare kein Fadenkreuz im Hardcore Modus hat, den er in dem Video auch zeigt, demnachschafft er sich einen Vorteil den anderen Spielern gegenüber, indem er ein Fadenkreuz dort erstellt, wo keines sein sollte und andere keines haben, sowas ist Betrug an den anderen Leuten, weil diese eben das Fadenkreuz nicht haben und Cheaten ist nunmal nicht weniger als Betrug.


----------



## Mondokir (18. April 2010)

Ich finde es echt super das Menschen mit solchen Krankheiten so etwas erreichen können. 
Und ich denke, dass es ihm Spaß macht zu spielen. Und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Die Leute die soetwas erreichen, sei es im (E-)Sport, im Alltag oder im Beruf verdienen meinen grössten Respekt. Das Leben ist nicht leicht für sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (18. April 2010)

wofür stehen die 1800 überhaupt???????????????


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Junkfreak.94 schrieb:


> wofür stehen die 1800 überhaupt???????????????



Arenawertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (18. April 2010)

ehm... 2v2, 3v3 oder 5v5 auf nem Rating von 1800. Ab 1800 kannst du dir Gladiatorenwaffen holen .. achso eigentlich ist es nicht weiter als deine persönliche Arenawertung


----------



## blooooooody (18. April 2010)

WoW... 

bin beindruckend... 

aber echt...

sowas von...

unglaublich...

wirklich...

ja einmalig...




mal ehrlich, das genauso interessant wie ein andere vom Dach springen würde... Ich finde es irgendwie sehr makaber das man jetzt jemand hochjubelt, obwohl es sicher schon andere solceh oder ähnliche User gibt die anderes geschafft haben in und ausserhalb von der Welt von Warcraft... Wie der Blinde Der Zelad Ocarina of Time BLIND gespielt hat und hatte nur unterstützung von kumpels...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> WoW...
> 
> bin beindruckend...
> 
> ...



Ehre jeden der gutes vollbringt.
Richte zuerst dich selbst, bevor du über andere Richtest.
Das Leben hält Schattenseiten bereit...wer das Licht in diese Seite bringt ist Ehrwürdig

Mein Senf zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, das genauso interessant wie ein andere vom Dach springen würde...



Wirklich toller Vergleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (18. April 2010)

Ich hab mir zu CS Zeiten auch nen Punkt in die Mitte des Bildschirmes gemacht, da man zB mit der AWP kein Crosshair hatte.

Und nette Leistung, ich schaffe das 1,8k Rating nochichtmals so o.O


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zu CS Zeiten auch nen Punkt in die Mitte des Bildschirmes gemacht, da man zB mit der AWP kein Crosshair hatte.
> 
> Und nette Leistung, ich schaffe das 1,8k Rating nochichtmals so o.O



Bringt das was? Ich dachte immer es ist Zufall wo sie hinschießt. O_o


----------



## KilJael (18. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Wirklich toller Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist doch nun aber mal so, aber soll ich jemanden Zucker in den rasch blaßen nur weil er das Pech hat einer Behinderung zu erliegen? Ich mein seit ihr alle auch unglaublich beeindruckt von den Leuten die an den Paralympics teilnehmen? Seit ihr von den Leuten beeindruckt die Trotz Behinderung ein normales Leben führen? Ich wette die hälfte von euch beachtet solche Leute nicht mal oder macht sich über sie lustig. Nur weil hier ein Beispiel ist, von einem Typen der das schafft, was andere auch schaffen seit ihr beeindruckt? Weil sich jemand unbedingt versucht ins Rampenlicht zuschieben weil er vllt. mal nen kleinen Erfolg hat spielt ihr mit?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Es ist doch nun aber mal so, aber soll ich jemanden Zucker in den rasch blaßen nur weil er das Pech hat einer Behinderung zu erliegen? Ich mein seit ihr alle auch unglaublich beeindruckt von den Leuten die an den Paralympics teilnehmen? Seit ihr von den Leuten beeindruckt die Trotz Behinderung ein normales Leben führen? Ich wette die hälfte von euch beachtet solche Leute nicht mal oder macht sich über sie lustig. Nur weil hier ein Beispiel ist, von einem Typen der das schafft, was andere auch schaffen seit ihr beeindruckt? Weil sich jemand unbedingt versucht ins Rampenlicht zuschieben weil er vllt. mal nen kleinen Erfolg hat spielt ihr mit?



Ich Ehre die Leute die mit Behinderung gut Leben können. Verallgemeinere uns bitte nicht. Ich bin vielleicht eine Ausnahme in deinem Flame.

Ps: Paralympics verfolge ich manchmal im Tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (18. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Es ist doch nun aber mal so, aber soll ich jemanden Zucker in den rasch blaßen nur weil er das Pech hat einer Behinderung zu erliegen? Ich mein seit ihr alle auch unglaublich beeindruckt von den Leuten die an den Paralympics teilnehmen? Seit ihr von den Leuten beeindruckt die Trotz Behinderung ein normales Leben führen? Ich wette die hälfte von euch beachtet solche Leute nicht mal oder macht sich über sie lustig. Nur weil hier ein Beispiel ist, von einem Typen der das schafft, was andere auch schaffen seit ihr beeindruckt? Weil sich jemand unbedingt versucht ins Rampenlicht zuschieben weil er vllt. mal nen kleinen Erfolg hat spielt ihr mit?



einer der Meinen Post verstanden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Es ist doch nun aber mal so, aber soll ich jemanden Zucker in den rasch blaßen nur weil er das Pech hat einer Behinderung zu erliegen? Ich mein seit ihr alle auch unglaublich beeindruckt von den Leuten die an den Paralympics teilnehmen? Seit ihr von den Leuten beeindruckt die Trotz Behinderung ein normales Leben führen? Ich wette die hälfte von euch beachtet solche Leute nicht mal oder macht sich über sie lustig. Nur weil hier ein Beispiel ist, von einem Typen der das schafft, was andere auch schaffen seit ihr beeindruckt? Weil sich jemand unbedingt versucht ins Rampenlicht zuschieben weil er vllt. mal nen kleinen Erfolg hat spielt ihr mit?



Es geht darum unter welchen Bedingungen er es gemacht hat. Das es nichts besonderes ist, wenn jemand das 1800 erreicht, stimmt. Wenn allerdings ein Querschnittsgelähmter das Rating schafft, ist das, meiner Meinung nach, etwas was man ansehen sollte.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Es geht darum unter welchen Bedingungen er es gemacht hat. Das es nichts besonderes ist, wenn jemand das 1800 erreicht, stimmt. Wenn allerdings ein Querschnittsgelähmter das Rating schafft, ist das, meiner Meinung nach, etwas was man ansehen sollte.



/sign Brian


----------



## Maror der Superschami (18. April 2010)

Da ich selber eine Behinderung an meinen Händen habe, finde ich das eigentlich gar nicht so unnormal
(Ja, ohne Daumen ist das Leben schwer, wenn man nur seine kleinen Finger richtig benutzen kann).


----------



## Brilliantix (18. April 2010)

der spielt bestimmt nen mage den kann man mit 2 finger spielen ^^


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> /sign Brian






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Was daran Cheat ist? Naja vielleicht das man bei Modern Warfare kein Fadenkreuz im Hardcore Modus hat, den er in dem Video auch zeigt, demnachschafft er sich einen Vorteil den anderen Spielern gegenüber, indem er ein Fadenkreuz dort erstellt, wo keines sein sollte und andere keines haben, sowas ist Betrug an den anderen Leuten, weil diese eben das Fadenkreuz nicht haben und Cheaten ist nunmal nicht weniger als Betrug.



Ähm woher willst du wissen das andere Spiele im HC modus nicht das selbe machen?

/btt

Unter diesen Umständen 1800 zu erreichen verdient Respekt.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. April 2010)

gähn, haben wir schon das Sommerloch ?

Ehre den Leuten, die ihre Leistung vermarkten können. Er ist nicht der Erste mit so einer Konstitution und Arena über 1800...


----------



## Treefolk (18. April 2010)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> der spielt bestimmt nen mage den kann man mit 2 finger spielen ^^



Eigentlich nen Priest


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> der spielt bestimmt nen mage den kann man mit 2 finger spielen ^^



1. Er Spielt Priester, das würdest du wissen wenn du dir das Video angeguckt hättest.
2. Schonmal Mage gespielt? Mach das mal lieber und schliess dich nicht der bescheuerten Meinung von anderen Klassen an.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Das ich mit 11 Jahren schon gegen Athenelol in der Arena gewonnen habe oder mit 12-13 Jahren 2,8k auf Stormscale gemacht habe, interessiert wohl auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2010)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> der spielt bestimmt nen mage den kann man mit 2 finger spielen ^^



Ich will sehen, wie du einen Mage mit 2 Fingern spielst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (18. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ich will sehen, wie du einen Mage mit 2 Fingern spielst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 Finger an jeder hand und du Kannst WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (18. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ich will sehen, wie du einen Mage mit 2 Fingern spielst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Finger in der Nase der andere auf der Linken Maustaste die zum Geist freilassen klickt.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> 2 Finger an jeder hand und du Kannst WoW spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yoah das stimmt wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst mit nur 3 Fingern kann man jede Klasse spielen (2 Maus, 1 Tastatur)


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ein Finger in der Nase der andere auf der Linken Maustaste die zum Geist freilassen klickt.



Stimmt. Diese Spielweise habe ich ganz vergessen. Stupid me ....


----------



## Serpendis (18. April 2010)

Hehe der Typ und ich haben was gemeinsam. Für mw2 hab ich auch ein "Fadenkreuz" am Bildschirm.
Dann weiss ich wo mein Scharfschützengewehr aus der Hüfte gerade hinzielt wenn ich mit dem Zielfernrohr schnell zoomen muss.
Ausserdem hilft es sich daran zu gewöhnen wenn man genug spielt, wo man das Gewehr ansetzen muss um auch ohne "zielhilfe"
punktgenau zu zielen.

Sieht sehr flüssig bei ihm aus wie er spielt und das nur mit zwei "fingern".  Da sieht man wie Games Leute verbinden kann egal
was für Gebrechen, Hautfarbe, oder sonstiges uns voneinander unterscheidet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Stimmt. Diese Spielweise habe ich ganz vergessen. Stupid me ....



Jetzt zieht den Mage nicht so runter! Das ist doch die einzige Klasse die ich je gespielt habe und wirklich Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jetzt zieht den Mage nicht so runter! Das ist doch die einzige Klasse die ich je gespielt habe und wirklich Liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, bro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*brofist*


----------



## blooooooody (18. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Yoah das stimmt wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2 bei der Tatsatur wäre nicht schlecht, vorallem beim PvP


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Sorry, bro.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*backbrofist*


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> gähn, haben wir schon das Sommerloch ?
> 
> Ehre den Leuten, die ihre Leistung vermarkten können. Er ist nicht der Erste mit so einer Konstitution und Arena über 1800...



Über Google hab ich nichts gefunden, zeig mal bitte.


----------



## Primordial (18. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Bringt das was? Ich dachte immer es ist Zufall wo sie hinschießt. O_o




Ohne Zoom trifft die AWP nichtmehr genau in die Mitte aber in einen kleineren Umkreis, aber wer braucht da schon einen Punkt auf dem Bildschirm?^^


----------



## danksager (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ich mit 11 Jahren schon gegen Athenelol in der Arena gewonnen habe oder mit 12-13 Jahren 2,8k auf Stormscale gemacht habe, interessiert wohl auch keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sollen wir dich jetzt für deine verkrüppelte jugend auch noch bewundern ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Das Schicksal von solchen Leuten ist zwar schrecklich aber man muss ihnen trotzdem nicht für jeden Scheiß einen Keks in die Hand drücken.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> sollen wir dich jetzt für deine verkrüppelte jugend auch noch bewundern ^^



Nö, darum geht es nicht. Nur wir haben ja unsere Helden hier in World of Warcraft die über 18 sind und meinen, das sie es voll drauf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (18. April 2010)

Traurig wie manche hier rumflamen von wegen er sei cheater weil er bei MW n fadenkreuz hat. Leute! Der Typ ist querschnittsgelähmt und kann (soweit ichs gesehen hab) 2 finger benützen! Ich wil euch mal ssehn wie ihr in arena mit nem Dizi mit 2 finger klarkommt!
Finds klasse wie gut er mit seiner Behinderung umgehen kann solche leute verdienen respekt, nicht iwelche fetten nerds die sich toll vorkommen wenn sie mit dem arkan mage die 2,2k knacken weil sie wochenlang 24h zocken (extrem überzogen aber ihr solltet wissen was ich meine)

wenn ichd en kommentar von manchen lesen kann ich nur den kopf schütteln traurig die buffed community


----------



## KilJael (18. April 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Traurig wie manche hier rumflamen von wegen er sei cheater weil er bei MW n fadenkreuz hat. Leute! Der Typ ist querschnittsgelähmt und kann (soweit ichs gesehen hab) 2 finger benützen! Ich wil euch mal ssehn wie ihr in arena mit nem Dizi mit 2 finger klarkommt!
> Finds klasse wie gut er mit seiner Behinderung umgehen kann solche leute verdienen respekt, nicht iwelche fetten nerds die sich toll vorkommen wenn sie mit dem arkan mage die 2,2k knacken weil sie wochenlang 24h zocken (extrem überzogen aber ihr solltet wissen was ich meine)
> 
> wenn ichd en kommentar von manchen lesen kann ich nur den kopf schütteln traurig die buffed community



hab ich ihn geflamed weil er mit Diszi was drauf hat? Nicht das ich wüsste, nur das er in MW cheatet und MW kannst du mit 2 Finger spielen, ganz einfach sogar, und da er sogar ein Noobtuber ist (Raketenwerfer auf Infaterie benötigt in etwa soviel skill wie nen toten Hamster wegzutrettet) benötigt er eigentlich sogar nur 1 Taste, nämlich die zum Feuern.


----------



## talsimir (18. April 2010)

Respekt, ich kam selbst net mal über 1650 xD. Echt Respekt!!!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Man kann sich btw auch für Gold auf 1,8k Rating bzw 2,2k Rating ziehen lassen. Und wirklich was können brauch man dafür nicht.

Aber sowas würde er ja nie tun weil er querschnittsgelähmt ist.


----------



## wildrazor09 (18. April 2010)

Junkfreak.94 schrieb:


> wofür stehen die 1800 überhaupt???????????????



IN der Arena bekommste für jedes Gewonnen Spiel + Rating, dann kannse die immer bessere Sachen holen, und 1800 ist net so leicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. April 2010)

Nett. Im Video sieht man das ein Schurke einen Priester tötet. Das überhaupt nicht geht.. Entweder hatte der Typ sowas von Glück das er nur gegen Noobs gespielt hat oder der Priester war BrainAFK.
Und na wieso zeigt er nicht das Ende wo er noch mit seinem Jäger gespielt hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Nein ich nichts gegen Behinderte aber sowas ist für mich keine Leistung. Ob Behindert oder nicht)


----------



## zarix (18. April 2010)

Mega Respekt! .

Edit: Stein Schere Papier Prizip Ftw


----------



## Shedex (18. April 2010)

lol? das mit denn fadenkreuz flamen ist doch wayne in WoW gibs auch addons die ein das spiel erleichtern wieso sollte er sowas nicht nutzen? naja egal find ich gut das er so zocken kann wenigstens hat er spaß am spiel und am leben hoffe das er 2000 rating schafft hf ^^


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Leute die soetwas erreichen, sei es im (E-)Sport, im Alltag oder im Beruf verdienen meinen grössten Respekt. Das Leben ist nicht leicht für sie.


Seanbuddha da kann ich dir nur zustimmen diese Mennschen verdienen unser aller Respekt.


----------



## Edanos (18. April 2010)

Ich finde es echt super solch Leistung zu bringen wenn man derart vom Schicksal benachteiligt ist. BEEINDRUCKEND!


----------



## kleenerpunker1386 (18. April 2010)

nur mal so:

ich arbeite mit behinderten menschen mit sehr verschiedenen graden von behinderung, von leicht bis schwer ist alles dabei, und man kann sagen:

es gibt nicht viel, was sie tuen können. es gibt sogut wie keine oder nur sehr wenige angebote, die leute mit behinderung, vorallem schwerbehinderte, machen können. viele sind nur zuhause und hängen da im wahrsten sinne nur rum. 

alleine

da finde ich es schon wirklich beachtlicht, das jemand mit einer so schweren behinderung überhaupt erstmal auf die idee kommt, soetwas zu machen, es verfolgt und auch durchzieht. klar, früher war alles besser und schwerer, heute ist alles so easy mimimi

von daher muss ich sagen: respeckt, das er sich das zutraut und auch schafft.

und ich wümsche ihn weiterhin viel spass beim spielen und weiterhin viel erfolg.


----------



## Karvon (18. April 2010)

allergrößte anerkennung für den jungen! RESPEKT!

das mitn fadenkreuz hab ich noch nie gesehn =) find ich toll! Und zu der Cheat behauptung muss ich sagen, wer sowas behauptet, hat wohl die größere Behinderung! Hoffentlich erreicht der Junge im Video noch mehr! Echt bin sowas von erstaunt, wie mein vorredner sagt, dass die leute was draus machen!


----------



## Asmodain (18. April 2010)

Tja, so ist das eben.

der einfache Zocker kann sich selten nur vorstellen welche Arbeit und ausdauer dazu gehört mit dieser Einschränkung das zu machen was er macht.

Was das Cheaten angeht würde neben dem Fadenkreuz auch seine Tipphilfe als cheat zählen, was es nicht ist.

Das man dann mit Kanonen/Rakenten auf Spatzen/Infanteri schießt geht völlig in Ordnung, schließlich hüpfen viele wie Irre durch die Map und werfen mit Granaten um sich.

Lebe selber mit einem Menschen zusammen der eingeschränkt ist, und auch solche Menschen brauch zustimmung und den besagten Keks den sonst kommen die sich noch mehr überflüssig vor.

Wünsche den Flamern hier das sie nie in solch eine Lage kommen wie der Junge.

Von mir auf jeden Fall beide Daumen hoch.


----------



## TheGui (18. April 2010)

*Naja, man braucht fürs Knöpfe klicken nur 1 Finger, er hatt 2, also warum soll er nicht auf 1800 rating kommen sollen?*


----------



## Ultimo01 (18. April 2010)

Ich halts fürn Fake... sowas kann man schwer beweisen in nem Video

Aber fals es Stimmt o.O Gz?!


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Naja, man braucht fürs Knöpfe klicken nur 1 Finger, er hatt 2, also warum soll er nicht auf 1800 rating kommen sollen?*



Probiers aus und dreh ein Video davon wie du mit einem Finger erfolgreich Arena spielst.


----------



## king1608 (18. April 2010)

Bei allem Respekt vor der Tatsache das er trotz seiner Behinderung noch wie ein bekloppter rumhampeln kann. Frage ich mich garde einfach ob man ihn nicht doch lieber Bemeitleiden sollte.. ich meine Ja schön und Gut er kann zocken.. hat eine 1800 Wehrtung usw.. aber auch Behinderte können besseres aus ihrem Leben machen als zu Zocken.. naja ansonsten GZ und so mach weiter wie bisher bla..bla..bla.. *seufz*
(Flamet mich Ruig ja bin nur Neidisch, habe kein Gehirn und bin ja sooo unsensibel.. <.< ist nur meine Meinung verurteilt micht ebend dafür)







p.s.

@Thread ersteller:

War dir irgendwie Langweilig ? xD


----------



## Kanone998 (18. April 2010)

fix rating blizz plus facerolling
1800er lowi ,minimum 2k+ rating low jows pls ,gestern 1800 in 20 games easy way hochgespielt und 2k in 30 auf dem hardest realmpool in europa!

Spaß am Rande,

nein keine schlechte Leistung, aber so beeindruckend find ichs nicht.
Ich glaube da haben solche Leute schon was beeindruckenderes gemacht.

trotzdem ordentlich!


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Ich frage mich was daran so besonders ist. 1800 ist jetzt kein Raiting, bei dem man stolz sein kann. Bestimmt ist das kein all zu schwerer Realmpool und man brauch nur einen anständigen Partner, Schurke, Magier und schon erreicht man das Raiting und 2v2 ist keine Kunst. Wenn er auf 2,4k wäre, dann wäre es schon was.

Zumal finde Ich *Paralympischen Spiele *bei der Olympiade viel beneidenswerter, dass sie so was noch können , als auf 1,8 Raiting zu spielen ..


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Ersten Post Edit lesen und versuchen mit 2 Fingern Arena zu spielen xD ist ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. April 2010)

Die größten Verbalausrutscher habe ich entfernt. Wenn ich den Eindruck gewinne, dass das Absicht einiger User ist, entferne ich die auch.


----------



## -Migu- (18. April 2010)

Die Ironie in meinem Post wurde anscheinend nicht erkannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klickybunty (18. April 2010)

also ich finds (falls es kein fake is) echt weltklasse was er erreicht hat. respekt!

und warum hier die neider wieder flamen müssen, versteh ich net.

wieso sollte er sein erfolgserlebnis nicht veröffentlichen "dürfen"? was hat das damit zu tun, dass er sich da als behinderter extra ins rampenlicht schieben will?

ich meine, will nicht *jeder* anerkennung, der ein video/oder sonstiges veröffentlicht????

ich bin auch net der typ, der meint dass "eingeschränkte" leute extrem bevorzugt werden sollten, aber das hier hat absolut im geringsten nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

klickybunty schrieb:


> also ich finds (falls es kein fake is) echt weltklasse was er erreicht hat. respekt!
> 
> und warum hier die neider wieder flamen müssen, versteh ich net.
> 
> ...



Was hat das mit Neid zu tun? Ich muss nicht jedem Dahergelaufenen für ihrgendeinen Müll den er so super toll gemacht hat meinen Respekt zollen. Ist vielleicht schön für ihn das er es trotz seiner Einschränkung "soweit" geschafft hat aber was wirklich bahnbrechendes hat er nicht im Geringsten vollbracht. (Wobei wir nicht mal wissen ob er ehrlich soweit gespielt hat oder ob er sich für Gold hat ziehen lassen.)


----------



## Baradakas (18. April 2010)

Gz zu dem 1,8k rating is schon ne dicke leistung!!


----------



## klickybunty (18. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Neid zu tun? Ich muss nicht jedem Dahergelaufenen für ihrgendeinen Müll den er so super toll gemacht hat meinen Respekt zollen. Ist vielleicht schön für ihn das er es trotz seiner Einschränkung "soweit" geschafft hat aber was wirklich bahnbrechendes hat er nicht im Geringsten vollbracht. (Wobei wir nicht mal wissen ob er ehrlich soweit gespielt hat oder ob er sich für Gold hat ziehen lassen.)



najo, weil viele flames derart aufgrund von neid zustandekommen (gutes beispiel: celestial steed mount) auch wenn man sichs nicht eingestehen will, aber neid is eben meistens die wurzel von streitpunkten.

aber du musst dich auch net angesprochen fühlen, oder?

sicherlich is es nix bahnbrechendes, aber dennoch (falls kein fake oder geboostet) etwas besonderes. es gibt hier weitaus unsinnigere dinge, worüber threads eröffnet werden....


----------



## rocksor (18. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Was daran Cheat ist? Naja vielleicht das man bei Modern Warfare kein Fadenkreuz im Hardcore Modus hat, den er in dem Video auch zeigt, demnachschafft er sich einen Vorteil den anderen Spielern gegenüber, indem er ein Fadenkreuz dort erstellt, wo keines sein sollte und andere keines haben, sowas ist Betrug an den anderen Leuten, weil diese eben das Fadenkreuz nicht haben und Cheaten ist nunmal nicht weniger als Betrug.



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Hardcore Modus in Cod sowieso nicht durch das fehlende Fadenkreuz definiert wird, sondern durch die fehlenden roten Punkte auf der Minimap / wenigen Hitpoints.
Jeder Spieler, der das Spiel einigermaßen drauf hat, hat dieses Fadenkreuz praktisch im " Gefühl " und braucht diese sichtbare Fadenkreuzanzeige garnicht mehr. Und dafür muss man noch nichtmal sonderlich gut sein um das zu beherrschen...
Von daher ist es scheiß egal ob man sich son Ding da drauf klebt oder nicht.


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Traurig das hier selbst behinderte geflamet werden. Schonmal daran gedacht, dass diese Menschen vielleicht unglaublich froh über so Sachen wie WoW sein könnten ? Vielleicht weil sie da einfach mal "normal" sein können. Sich aus ihrer traurigen Realität flüchten können. Für die ist es vielleicht auch nicht so spaßig sich freudig in der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen. Die sind wahnsinnig glücklich, dass sie wenigstens bei sowas richtig gut mitmachen können.

Aktzeptiert doch einfach die Leistung und schreit nicht: "Cheater!" oder RL Versager. Sowas finde ich nämlich einfach nur arm. Ich finde seine Leistung verdient Respekt. Ich bin z.B. ein Noob in der Arena, also spiele ich erst gar keine.

Das wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## gibbes (18. April 2010)

ich kann dem Jungen auch nur Gz zu seinem Erfolg ausrichten...
Ja klar, er hat net die Welt gerettet oder was anderes, aber ich kann nur eins sagen; wenn mich das Schicksal treffen wuerde ich so gelaehmt wuerde, ich weiss genau, ich wuerde den Mut am Leben verlieren
Ich zolle ihm keinen Respekt weil er ein 1800er Rating erreicht hat, obwohl ich selber von mir sagen muss dass ich das nicht schaffe, sondern ich zolle ihm Respekt weil er sich trotz allem was ihm wiederfahren ist aufrappelt und was macht, Spass am Leben finden (was ich fuer alle empfinde die mit einer Behinderung nicht aufgeben) denn ich könnte mein Leben nicht so weitermachen, ich wuerde mich haengen lassen


----------



## Kafka (18. April 2010)

Nett, aber nichts besonderes. Ich habe nur eine Hand und habe auch keinerlei Movement probleme im PvP und PvE, ich habe nur keinen Bock auf Arena^^

edit: Will sagen wow ist nicht schwer zu steuern, wenn man den Chat nicht nutzt ist es auch gut nur mit der maus spielbar.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (18. April 2010)

Warum sollte nun jemand meinen Respekt bekommen, nur weil er in einem SPIEL irgendwas erreicht hat? Niemand bekommt von mir Respekt für eine Leistung in einem Spiel. Soll er erstmal was im richtigen Leben schaffen, dann reden wir gerne weiter.

Spiele sind Spiele und zum Spaß haben da, nicht um seinen virtuellen Schwanz zu verlängern und der Welt zu zeigen was fürn Geek man ist. Auch wenn er nicht Behindert wäre würde meine Meinung die selbe sein.
Versteh den Rummel darum nicht, ist doch nur eine Zahl in einem Spiel, die jeder erreichen kann. Immer diese bevorzugung nur weil er nen Handicap hat. Wie war das mit der Gleichberechtigung?


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Warum sollte nun jemand meinen Respekt bekommen, nur weil er in einem SPIEL irgendwas erreicht hat? Niemand bekommt von mir Respekt für eine Leistung in einem Spiel. Soll er erstmal was im richtigen Leben schaffen, dann reden wir gerne weiter.
> 
> Spiele sind Spiele und zum Spaß haben da, nicht um seinen virtuellen Schwanz zu verlängern und der Welt zu zeigen was fürn Geek man ist. Auch wenn er nicht Behindert wäre würde meine Meinung die selbe sein.
> Versteh den Rummel darum nicht, ist doch nur eine Zahl in einem Spiel, die jeder erreichen kann. Immer diese bevorzugung nur weil er nen Handicap hat. Wie war das mit der Gleichberechtigung?


Man kann auch alles in den dreck ziehen oder?.. du bist echt ein Ars...


----------



## cHAOSTANK (18. April 2010)

schön anzusehen aber meiner meinung nach fake! sry flamed mich


----------



## Pristus (18. April 2010)

In der Arena spielt er einen Priester (Heal) und im Target hat er andauernd seinen Mate.
Auf 1800er Wertung kannst leicht gepushed werden wenn der Partner gut ist (kostet bei uns aufm Realm etwa 4000g)

Im Bg zockt er einen Hunter. Einfach aus der Ferne die Leute abknallen, ist auch einfach, Hunter sind im Bg imba.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. April 2010)

Find ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht sooo besonders.

Aber jedem das seine.



> edit: Will sagen wow ist nicht schwer zu steuern, wenn man den Chat nicht nutzt ist es auch gut nur mit der maus spielbar.



Genau spiel mal PvP nur mit der Maus viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hmm ist aber auch ein Cheater(MW2) dafür gibts nen Daumen runter.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. April 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Ich halts fürn Fake... sowas kann man schwer beweisen in nem Video
> 
> Aber fals es Stimmt o.O Gz?!


Is kein Fake, der junge Mann hat sich offensichtlich mal im hohen Halswirbelbereich stark genug verletzt, daß seine Arm- und Handfunktionen über den Streckmuskel hinaus nicht existent sind... Die Beine zeigen deutlich, daß er Jahre nicht gelaufen ist...
Im Vergleich zu anderen sitzt er erstaunlich stabil und muß sich nicht alle 5-10 Sekunden Abstützen um nicht mit dem Oberkörper auf der Tastatur zu liegen. Das deutet auf Funktionen im Rückenbereich bis fast zum Becken hin, oder einer künstlichen Korrektur über medizinische Eingriffe im Wirbelsäulenbereich ...

Es ist schön, daß er und welche aus seiner Umgebung über das Erreichte stolz sind und es mal zeigen. Schliessslich sind die 80er die besten Jahre für Behinderte unter die Leute, ähm Presse zu gehen gewesen und danach auf allen Ebenen arg abgeflacht. Ich persönlich würde sogar sagen, daß mit dem Zeitpunkt "Einführung der Pflegeversicherung" und damit auch die verwirtschaftlichung von Nachbarschaftshilfe kam das Thema Behinderte und hilflose Menschen von den Politikern, Komunen und Medien ad acta gelegt wurde.

@ Arosk ergooogeln kannste höchstens, wer der erste Priester mit dieser Wertung ist. Alles andere, wie persönliche Wehwehchen interesiert im normalen Spielbetrieb eines MMO nicht, weil es schlicht anonym ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve89 (19. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> hab ich ihn geflamed weil er mit Diszi was drauf hat? Nicht das ich wüsste, nur das er in MW cheatet und MW kannst du mit 2 Finger spielen, ganz einfach sogar, und da er sogar ein Noobtuber ist (Raketenwerfer auf Infaterie benötigt in etwa soviel skill wie nen toten Hamster wegzutrettet) benötigt er eigentlich sogar nur 1 Taste, nämlich die zum Feuern.



Bin beeindruckt von Noobtubern und co blubbern aber nicht mal Hardcore vom normalem modus unterscheiden können. Respekt da hat aber jemand gaaaanz genau beim video gucken aufgepasst.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (19. April 2010)

1800er Wertung mit nur 2 Fingern? lol damit hat er besseres Movement bewiesen als die meisten gesunden Spieler.

Dickes GZ und respekt von meiner Seite. Ich bin selbst auch körperlich etwas eingeschränkt was es mir in dem einen oder anderen Bereich (auch ingame) sehr schwer macht, aber ich kann mir nicht mal im Traum vorstellen wie schlimm es sein mag so arg eingeschränkt zu sein.
Diese Menschen haben schon ein schweres Los gezogen und bewundernswert das sie sich nicht aufgegeben haben. Von daher umso besser das er etwas gefunden hat was ihm Spass macht.


----------



## Obsurd (19. April 2010)

wow das ist ja mal nice dickes gz


----------



## Yiraja (19. April 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> In der Arena spielt er einen Priester (Heal) und im Target hat er andauernd seinen Mate.
> Auf 1800er Wertung kannst leicht gepushed werden wenn der Partner gut ist (kostet bei uns aufm Realm etwa 4000g)
> 
> Im Bg zockt er einen Hunter. Einfach aus der Ferne die Leute abknallen, ist auch einfach, Hunter sind im Bg imba.



jo also auch nix besonderes ...


----------



## PiaMarie (19. April 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jo also auch nix besonderes ...



Ne Schande wie manche über Menschen reden, die das Schicksal getroffen hat im Leben.Armes Deutschland.Aber war ja nicht anders zu erwarten.In Games oder im RL.


----------



## Numbe (19. April 2010)

Ich finds klasse, was er geschafft hat!
Auch wenn WoW vermutlich für viele wieder ein 'Omg, hat der nichts anderes zutun?!'-Thema ist, ist der Junge für mich ein Beispiel dafür,
dass man alles (Oder vieles) machen kann, was man will.- Wenn man es nur will!
Ob es nun Online Spielen ist, wie hier, oder irgendwas anderes, ist dabei ja völlig egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidna (19. April 2010)

Das mit der Arena find ich schon toll aber vorallem finde ichs toll das so jemand der sonen Schicksalsschlag erlitten hat ne schöne Beschäftigung hat. Tolles Thema


----------



## Rangekiller (19. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Was daran Cheat ist? Naja vielleicht das man bei Modern Warfare kein Fadenkreuz im Hardcore Modus hat, den er in dem Video auch zeigt, demnachschafft er sich einen Vorteil den anderen Spielern gegenüber, indem er ein Fadenkreuz dort erstellt, wo keines sein sollte und andere keines haben, sowas ist Betrug an den anderen Leuten, weil diese eben das Fadenkreuz nicht haben und Cheaten ist nunmal nicht weniger als Betrug.



dir is aber schon aufgefallen dass der nur mit 2 fingern spielt oder?
dann sind wir ja alle cheater aaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morticians (19. April 2010)

Steve89 schrieb:


> Bin beeindruckt von Noobtubern und co blubbern aber nicht mal Hardcore vom normalem modus unterscheiden können. Respekt da hat aber jemand gaaaanz genau beim video gucken aufgepasst.




1 post und dann nur grütze.

ist ja schon peinlich schau mal 1 oder 2 seite da schreibt er das es der hardcore modus ist.

also nächstes mal aufpassen was man schreibt.


----------



## Ironslaya (19. April 2010)

Respekt an den Jungen. Ich selbst weiß das ich das nie schaffen würde, nur mit 2 Fingern zu spielen. xD


----------



## Berli123 (19. April 2010)

sein wir mal erlich und probiert es aus.

1800er wertung? never

geht in wow rein und macht alles mit 2 fingern und ihr werdet sehen es ist nicht machbar

ein Beispiel: im 1800er bereich. als priester:

Laufen sich gleichzeitig drehen und deinem mate nen schild verpassen und den gegner dotten. und das mit 2 stäbchen?

es gibt 2 möglichkeiten wie er das machen kann:

es ist ein fake vom video her oder sein team heist : sry renn nicht vor mir weg ich hab nur 2 finger.


----------



## Isilrond (19. April 2010)

Ich erinner mich noch an nen Blinden der Super Mario durchgespielt hat ;-)


----------



## Kremlin (19. April 2010)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich noch an nen Blinden der Super Mario durchgespielt hat ;-)



War das nicht Zelda? :O


----------



## Isilrond (19. April 2010)

Kann auch sein....

Da isses - großer Respekt btw!

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/19435


----------



## Schustrij (19. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Was daran Cheat ist? Naja vielleicht das man bei Modern Warfare kein Fadenkreuz im Hardcore Modus hat, den er in dem Video auch zeigt, demnachschafft er sich einen Vorteil den anderen Spielern gegenüber, indem er ein Fadenkreuz dort erstellt, wo keines sein sollte und andere keines haben, sowas ist Betrug an den anderen Leuten, weil diese eben das Fadenkreuz nicht haben und Cheaten ist nunmal nicht weniger als Betrug.



LOL du bist so ein Opfer...... Ich musste lachen wo ich dein Post gelesen habe, nicht weil er Witzig ist weil du einfach nur DUMM in der Birne bist!

Es gibt Leute die bei CS sich auch ein Punkt auf den Monitor kleben , wenn Sie mit einer AWP spielen... Das ist einfach Clever und kein Betrug, denn jeder kann es machen!
Das ist genau so wie vor einigen Wochen hier gepostet das /CancelAuraMakro von Paragon, ist es auch dann Betrug ? Weil Sie den Buff mit Makro wegklicken und nicht mit der Maus?

Ich glaube du bist einfach nur Neidisch, dass er was rockt und du evtl mit deinem Crap [Instert Any Class here] auf 250 Wertung pimmelst!

Ach und Cheaten <> Betrug! Wenn ich im RL jemand Betrüge, Cheate ich dann auch ?

An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal ein Informatikkurs besuchen, wo man dir beibringt was Cheats sind und dann kannst du gerne wieder kommen!


----------



## Starfros (19. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ich will sehen, wie du einen Mage mit 2 Fingern spielst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist sogar mit einer taste möglich .................................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Schustrij schrieb:


> Ach und Cheaten <> Betrug! Wenn ich im RL jemand Betrüge, Cheate ich dann auch ?




kennst Du die Amy Serie Cheaters = Betrüger ??


----------



## Kremlin (19. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> LOL du bist so ein Opfer......



Könnten wir diesen Begriff nicht wenigstens einmal außen vor lassen? Vorallem ist es ziehmlich geringschätzig und ein Missbrauch dieses Wortes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sdm (19. April 2010)

Also wenn wir schon beim Thema WoW + Querschnittslähmung sind hätt ich jetzt eigentlich niveaulose Kommentare bezüglich "Movement" erwartet...


----------



## Manotis (19. April 2010)

Sehr beeindruckend! Find ich immer wieder faszinierend wie Leute mit solch starken Einschränkugen so gut spielen. Habe mal einen blinden jungen im Fernsehen gesehen, der hat ohne etwas zu sehen auf der Playstation seine Freunde abgezogen nur über sein Gehör.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (19. April 2010)

Finde ich sehr schön. Und das gibt fetten Respect =)
Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an ihm


----------



## Al_xander (19. April 2010)

Was soll der auch anderes machen ? Kann nur zu Hause sitzen wo er einstaubt sein PC inklusive


----------



## Bitialis (19. April 2010)

Hmm finde das auch eine super Leistung.. Hab mir mal die Kommentare durchgelesen hier und finde einige Leute wirklich behinderter als der junge der es schafft mit 2 Fingern einen Diszi Priest zu spielen und in MW2 trotzdem drückt..
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich weder den Ehrgeiz noch das Talent dazu hätte, wenn ich in einer solchen Situation wäre..

Und was alle mit dem Cheaten wegen dem Crosshair haben versteh ich auch net..
Ich habe selbst lang genug CSS gespielt und inzwischen weiß ich mit oder ohne Crosshair wo der Schuss denn ca. hinfliegen sollte.. Zumal der Mittelpunkt des Bildschirms ja iwann auch relativ genau geschätzt werden kann..

@ KIljael: Wenn du noch nicht selbst draufgekommen bist, dass so etwas geht, muss man sagen, dass der körperlich Eingeschränkte wohl eindeutig über dem geistig Eingeschränkten steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (19. April 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Hmm finde das auch eine super Leistung.. Hab mir mal die Kommentare durchgelesen hier und finde einige Leute wirklich behinderter als der junge der es schafft mit 2 Fingern einen Diszi Priest zu spielen und in MW2 trotzdem drückt..
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich weder den Ehrgeiz noch das Talent dazu hätte, wenn ich in einer solchen Situation wäre..



WoW... jetzt aber langsam... ich fühle mich betroffen. Wenn du kein ehrgeiz hättest wie er, DANN IST ES DEIN PROBLEM UND ZWAR NUR DEIN SCHEISS PROBLEM UND NIEMAND WÄRE DARAN SCHULD!!! Nur das mal klar ist!
Die Menschen mit behinderungen wollen ja eigentlich das man sie behandelt wie ein anderer MENSCH DER KEINE BEHINDERUNG HAT. Wenn die Menschen das auch so wollen die ganze Zeit, heisst es irgendwann, dass das jeder kann! Also keine Meisterleitung denn er ist ein Mensch wie DU und ICH. 

das andere ist noch, er kann mit seiner behinderung umgehen. Er lebt schon längers so, das heisst soviel wie, würde ich seit anfangs meines Lebens nur 2 Finger Pro Hand bewegen können, dann würde ich das auch schaffen (8-ung es dient als Beispiel und nicht als Vergleich).


----------



## Berli123 (19. April 2010)

meine güte euch kann man auch äpfel als kartoffeln verkaufen oder?

ich habe selber auf ein und dem selben server horde chars und rl freunde die auf der ally seite spielen.

da nehme ich mir 2 kumpels mit und fliege nach schergrat und geh in die arena und da hauen wir uns bisschen um, das filme ich dann und den schnitt dann, bisschen bearbeitet und auf youtube hoch. 

und fertig ist mein guckmal ich bin so krank und spiele wie ein profi. 

Klar wird es leute geben die mit einschrenkungen spielen aber sein wir mal erlich 

arena auf 1,8k mit 2 fingern? was sind das für gegner?


----------



## Bitialis (19. April 2010)

Klar wäre das nur mein Problem... Was denkst du denn eig.. oO
Und das die Menschen mit Behinderung genauso behandelt werden wollen wie alle anderen is ja auch nix neues..
Man kann sie auch grötßtenteils genau so behandeln wie alle anderen auch.. Nur hier wie in einen Computerspiel, zeigt sich, dass selbst Behinderte mit viel Training und Ehrgeiz ihr mehr als offensichtliches Leistungsdefizit ausbügeln können und so manch "normalen" Spieler übertrumpfen können und das finde ich Stark..

Klar hat ers nicht anders gelernt und er kennts nur so und bla bla.. 

N Blinder spielt trotzdem kein Counter Strike auch wenn er schon 25 Jahre blind ist.. 
Und FAST (ja nicht ganz so arg) genauso isses eben da auch, er klickt mit 2 Fingern nen Diszi Priest auf ne 1800er Wertung hoch und das find ich gut..

Ich mach jetz sicherlich keinen Fanclub für ihn auf, aber trotzdem kann man auch mal mit mehr respekt hier auftreten..
Darum find ich manche Sprüche hier wirklich unter aller sau.. Aber scheint ja normal zu werden im Inet den dicken zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macke5221 (19. April 2010)

1800 wertung in der arena =)


----------



## Potpotom (19. April 2010)

Ich hätte mal so eine Frge am Rande, wie genau soll das denn gehen? Eine Ini oder sowas, klar, auf jeden Fall... aber PvP, ICC etc.? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Und ansonsten muss ich ehrlich sagen, finde ich es schade das er sein Leben so wegschmeisst.


----------



## blooooooody (19. April 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> N Blinder spielt trotzdem kein Counter Strike auch wenn er schon 25 Jahre blind ist..
> Und FAST (ja nicht ganz so arg) genauso isses eben da auch, er klickt mit 2 Fingern nen Diszi Priest auf ne 1800er Wertung hoch und das find ich gut..



1. Ein Blinder spielt NOCH kein CS oder ähnliches wegen der Sehkraft -.-'
2. Ein Blinder hat Zelda durchgespielt ohne ihn gesehen zu habaen.
3. Ein Blinder geht auch anderst mit seiner behinderung um, als er!
4. Der Vergleich BLIND und Querschnittsgelähmt ist ein sehr, sehr, sehr mieser Vergleich.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. April 2010)

Diese verdammte Niveaulosigkeit hier im Forum ist einfach zum kotzen !


----------



## baummi (19. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Es ist doch nun aber mal so, aber soll ich jemanden Zucker in den rasch blaßen nur weil er das Pech hat einer Behinderung zu erliegen? Ich mein seit ihr alle auch unglaublich beeindruckt von den Leuten die an den Paralympics teilnehmen? Seit ihr von den Leuten beeindruckt die Trotz Behinderung ein normales Leben führen? Ich wette die hälfte von euch beachtet solche Leute nicht mal oder macht sich über sie lustig. Nur weil hier ein Beispiel ist, von einem Typen der das schafft, was andere auch schaffen seit ihr beeindruckt? Weil sich jemand unbedingt versucht ins Rampenlicht zuschieben weil er vllt. mal nen kleinen Erfolg hat spielt ihr mit?



Boah bist du daneben.Solche Leute wie du haben doch Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und keinen Respekt vor der Leistung anderer bzw. gönnen es ihnen nicht.lol


----------



## Harokto (19. April 2010)

also 
ich sach einfach ma respekt
da er querschnittgelähmt is denk ich ma is der sowieso nich soo viel draussen und braucht halt ein machbares hobby 
ma im ernst
modellbauer wird der nich xD
ich finds einfahc hamma was der da gemacht hat 
und an all die leute die das cheaten nennen weil sie es nich glauebn wollen
es fliegen nicht nur vögel


----------



## pastranora (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die größten Verbalausrutscher habe ich entfernt. Wenn ich den Eindruck gewinne, dass das Absicht einiger User ist, entferne ich die auch.



Noxiel Schön das du das so machst aber was ist an meinem Statement so schlimm gewesen das ist die Tatsache das er anderes besser dran gewesen wäre wenn dies der einzige Sinn in seinem Leben ist. Sry Mag net christlich sein aber _Ing_ _Cha la_ ich bin nun mal atheist.


----------



## lordtheseiko (19. April 2010)

Find ich schön für ihn das er wenigstens (NICHT IRONISCS) in einem spiel noch was erreicht hat.


----------



## Rolandos (19. April 2010)

baummi schrieb:


> Boah bist du daneben.Solche Leute wie du haben doch Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und keinen Respekt vor der Leistung anderer bzw. gönnen es ihnen nicht.lol




Sagen wir mal so, ein paar Punkte in einem Computerspiel wie WoW zu erreichen, ist keine Leistung, von Niemandem. 
Aber als Behinderter bei den Paralympics teilzunehmen oder trotz seiner Behinderung sein Leben zu meistern, Das und nur Das ist eine anerkennenswerte Leistung.


----------



## Demlia (19. April 2010)

Ich find es einfach nur zum kotzen wie ihr über andere redet!!!!!!
Mein kleiner Neffe ist auch Behindert, er kann nichts allein noch nicht einmal aufs Klo und er ist 14!!!
Aber am PC ist er einfach ober klasse.
Wenn IHR von sowas keine Ahnung habt einfach FRESSE halten.
Am liebsten würd ich euch sowas von in den ARSCH treten!!!
Kennt ihr überhaupt Respekt???? 
Nur weil Ihr zu blöd seid müsst ihr nicht andere runter machen die es eh nicht leicht haben!!!!!!
IHR SEID EINFACH NUR BEMITLEIDENSWERT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harokto (19. April 2010)

Demlia schrieb:


> Ich find es einfach nur zum kotzen wie ihr über andere redet!!!!!!
> Mein kleiner Neffe ist auch Behindert, er kann nichts allein noch nicht einmal aufs Klo und er ist 14!!!
> Aber am PC ist er einfach ober klasse.
> Wenn IHR von sowas keine Ahnung habt einfach FRESSE halten.
> ...




unschöne wortwahl
aber recht hat se


----------



## pastranora (19. April 2010)

Demlia schrieb:


> Ich find es einfach nur zum kotzen wie ihr über andere redet!!!!!!
> Mein kleiner Neffe ist auch Behindert, er kann nichts allein noch nicht einmal aufs Klo und er ist 14!!!
> Aber am PC ist er einfach ober klasse.
> Wenn IHR von sowas keine Ahnung habt einfach FRESSE halten.
> ...



Was heist keinen Respekt. Ich habe großen Respekt vor den Leuten die sich da durch "quälen" und wieder SPass am leben find.

Aber man kann doch auch die Eigene Meinung vertreten wenn einige sich garnet mehr bewegen Könne oder auch nix anderes mehr geht. Zu sagen anders wären SIe besser dran.

<-- Da ist nichts verwerflich das ist eine Meinung genauso wie Einige Relegionen Abtreibung verbieten und unter Todesstrafe stellen. Das ist deren Welt ansicht. Die dir aber nicht gefallen muss.


----------



## Shaila (19. April 2010)

So, ich spreche mich dafür aus das dieser Thread geschlossen wird. Er hat die Leistung gebracht und ich persönlich und scheinbar auch viele Andere haben großen Respekt dafür. Leider können selbst bei solchen Themen manche Leute nicht einfach mal ruhig sein, oder wenigstens sachlich ihre Meinung äußern.

Nein, man liest wieder nur: "Sorry, aber das ist ein RL Opfer!"

In sofern kann man in etwa das geistige Alter dieser Persönlichkeiten einschätzen. Und bevor hier noch weiter wild wegen eines wild fremden Menschen diskutiert wird, bin ich dafür, dass der Thread geschlossen wird. Behinderte wollen oft garnicht bemitleidet werden oder dergleichen. Sie wollen auch nicht überdurchschnittlich viel Aufmerksamkeit, sie wollen vielleicht auch einfach nur ganz normal sein.


Also macht nicht so einen Wirbel hierdrum. Erkennt es an oder lasst es eben. Aber dann hier rumzuflamen, tja was soll man dazu noch sagen ?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. April 2010)

Demlia schrieb:


> Ich find es einfach nur zum kotzen wie ihr über andere redet!!!!!!
> Mein kleiner Neffe ist auch Behindert, er kann nichts allein noch nicht einmal aufs Klo und er ist 14!!!
> Aber am PC ist er einfach ober klasse.
> Wenn IHR von sowas keine Ahnung habt einfach FRESSE halten.
> ...



Mein Cousin ist auch "behindert". Aber ich baue ihm zu Ehren keinen Tempel, weil er so schön sein Mittagessen aufisst. Und das hier so viel Nächstenliebe vorgeuchelt wird finde ich amüsant.


----------



## Berli123 (19. April 2010)

Demlia schrieb:


> Ich find es einfach nur zum kotzen wie ihr über andere redet!!!!!!
> Mein kleiner Neffe ist auch Behindert, er kann nichts allein noch nicht einmal aufs Klo und er ist 14!!!
> Aber am PC ist er einfach ober klasse.
> Wenn IHR von sowas keine Ahnung habt einfach FRESSE halten.
> ...




jungchen wenn es ihm da so scheiße gehen würde, würde er den misst den er da zusammenspielt nicht ins netz setzen oder?

also was will er damit erreichen? 
LOB? Respekt? klar kann er haben aber dann muss er auch mit kritik leben so einfach ist das.

obwohl ich immernoch bezweifel das das ding echt ist.


----------



## Headhunter94 (19. April 2010)

Ich stell jetz hier mal ne ganz andere Meinung auf: Mir ist es egal...
Ganz ehrlich toll für ihn, dass er es geschafft hat aber es ist mir doch egal was ein für mich Fremder, ob behindert oder nicht, erreicht hat. Und ich ignoriere Behinderte Menschen nicht falls ihr das denkt ganz im Gegenteil, denn wenn ich einen treffe dann macht es mich betroffen, dass man diesen Menschen nicht helfen kann.

edit: Außerdem versteh ich nicht warum behinderte Menschen immer als anders angesehen werden. Sie sind auch Menschen nur mit einer unheilbaren (wer weiß was sie haben) Krankheit, aber das macht sie noch lange nicht zu abnormalitäten oO


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

Demlia schrieb:


> Ich find es einfach nur zum kotzen wie ihr über andere redet!!!!!!
> Mein kleiner Neffe ist auch Behindert, er kann nichts allein noch nicht einmal aufs Klo und er ist 14!!!
> Aber am PC ist er einfach ober klasse.
> Wenn IHR von sowas keine Ahnung habt einfach FRESSE halten.
> ...



Ich höre wie Noxiel hier wieder posten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ich hab sehr großen Respekt gegenüber Behinderten ich würd mich auch nie über solche Menschen lustig machen, denn das ist was sehr ernstes. Aber jeder hat das recht auf seine eigene Meinung...

Edit: Ah da ist schon Lillyan


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2010)

Also ohne "Behinderungs-Bonus" seh ich da einen aufgedrehten Typen, der seine blassen Beine mal in die Sonne legen sollte.

Mit Bonus: sehr gute Koordination.

Ich kenne eine Gehörlose, die eine Lebenslustwertung von 200% hat und mehr Leute kennt, als Buffed Mitglieder hat.
Einen Querschnittsgelähmten, der bei den Paralympics Einski fährt ... ich kanns nicht mal auf zweien.
Ein Querschnittsgelähmten nach Badeunfall, der gerade seine Doktorarbeit schreibt.

Da sag ich klar: Daumen hoch, wenn man sich vom Schicksal nicht unterbuttern lässt.
Der Typ im Video ... ein Nerd wie es viele gibt, ob mit oder ohne Behinderung.

(btw.. ob er die Gitarren im Hintergrund auch mit den Stöcken spielt?)


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (19. April 2010)

Sorry aber ich finde es erbährmlich solche leute hochzupushn nur weil sie wissen wie sie ihre Leistung vermarkten.
Es gibt bestimmt viele behinderte Menschen mit ner Arena Wertung über 1,8 , machen die da nen großen Hehl draus? 
Sry aber wie tief sinkt die Gesellschaft das man sowas hypen muss o_O
Die Leute die Gleichberechtigung predigen sollen auch aufhörn zu Jubeln, bei mir würde bei 1,8 höchstens ich selber Jubeln und ich bin ja ein normaler Mensch, bei Behinderte sollten meiner Meinung nach auch wie normale Menschen behandelt werden (notwendige Hilfe ausgeschlossen)
Edit: Nein, ich habe nix gegen Behinderte.


----------



## blooooooody (19. April 2010)

Demlia schrieb:


> Ich find es einfach nur zum kotzen wie ihr über andere redet!!!!!!
> Mein kleiner Neffe ist auch Behindert, er kann nichts allein noch nicht einmal aufs Klo und er ist 14!!!
> Aber am PC ist er einfach ober klasse.
> Wenn IHR von sowas keine Ahnung habt einfach FRESSE halten.
> ...




Ähm... Andere beleidigen weil sie eine eigene Meinung haben... WIE RESPKTLOS UND BEMITLEIDENSWERT IST DAS?

Nur das du es weisst, ich habe nichts gegen diese Leute, sie leisten ja mehr als die anderen! Das find ich ist beeindruckender statt irgend eine Zahl in einem Spiel! Wenn jeder, sagen wir behinderter, seine würde beschrieben was er GELEISTET hat, ist wirklich alles reiner Humbug und diese 1800 Punkte wäre der Durchschnitt und ohne Problem schaffbar! Vergleiche alle oder keinen! 

Behinderte sollte man so behandeln wie ein anderer Mensch. Das tu ich auch und wenn er hilfe braucht bei irgendwas, DANN HELF ICH AUCH WENN ICH ES KÖRPERLICH KANN UND ER NICHT! Denn ich weiss auch das sie HELFEN wenn sie es können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Buffed-Team... können wir schliessen? Es wird langsam wieder Niveoulos und momentan kommen mehr beledigungen statt meinnungen durch. Wäre Dankbar!


----------



## Fox82 (19. April 2010)

Was hier manche vom Stapel lassen ist einfach nur Verachtungswürdig! Klar stellt er das ins Netz um irgendwo Anerkennung zu bekommen für eine Leistung die er in einem "Spiel" vollbracht hat (oder auch nicht)! Ist das nicht aber total egal? Mich beeindruckt es schlichtweg, dass er "Spaß" an dem hat was er tut...scheiss egal ob er bei MW2 die ganze Zeit N00btubed oder mit nem kack Fadenkreuz auf seinem Bildschirm spielt obwohl das HC Modus nicht zulässig ist...Ich sag euch ganz ehrlich, dass der arme Kerl sicherlich draußen und in der Schule genug gelitten hat und psychisch einiges mitmachen musste...mein Gott, dann lasst ihn sich doch durch ein Youtube Video profilieren! Tut mir Leid, aber solche Aussagen wie die von Menschenfeind sind einfach nur eins: Menschenverachtend und somit wirklich zum kotzen!


----------



## Kremlin (19. April 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Niveoulos






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demlia (19. April 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Ähm... Andere beleidigen weil sie eine eigene Meinung haben... WIE RESPKTLOS UND BEMITLEIDENSWERT IST DAS?
> 
> Nur das du es weisst, ich habe nichts gegen diese Leute, sie leisten ja mehr als die anderen! Das find ich ist beeindruckender statt irgend eine Zahl in einem Spiel! Wenn jeder, sagen wir behinderter, seine würde beschrieben was er GELEISTET hat, ist wirklich alles reiner Humbug und diese 1800 Punkte wäre der Durchschnitt und ohne Problem schaffbar! Vergleiche alle oder keinen!
> 
> ...



Das war keine Beleidigung sondern nur meine Meinung. Aber mal ehrlich hier herrscht doch der reine Schwanz vergleich*..ich als Frau kann das behaupten!!! **Wenn andere das 
schaffen sind die einfach nur *behindert* dumm* oder oder oder!!!! Hier ist keinerlei Respekt ...gab es nie wird es nie!!!


----------



## Assari (19. April 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Oh noes! Ich kann mir auch nen Punkt für CS mittig aufn Bildschirm kleben, ist dann auch nen Cheat wa ;D. Naja, meinen Respekt hat der Gute jedenfalls, weniger für's Rating sondern vielmehr das er wohl recht gut mit der Behinderung umgehen kann.



/sign

Das is Cheat ihr Pfostenkekse xD

Er hat nur ein Faden, Schnur, Papierstreifen (etc) aufn Bildshcirm geklebt, das er besser zielen und anvisieren kann.


----------



## Berli123 (19. April 2010)

fakt ist das es in diesem forum nur noch darum geht das es 2 verschiedene meinungen gibt 

die eine ist :
OHHH toll wie der das macht, respekt er gibt seinem leben wieder einen sinn


die andere ist:

der typ hat voll ein ei am wandern und es interessiert mich einen scheiß was er mit 2 fingern macht.
super er zockt game´s wie ein weltmeister.


meine meinung ist: 
der soll mal lieber lernen sich den arsch allein abzuwischen mit 2 fingern 
und seinem leben mal einen richtigen sinn geben. ich denke da er eh den ganzen tag vorm rechner sitzt hätte er sich mal mit was weiß ich beschäftigen können (hp´s bauen oder so) 
und da seinen (ich bin ja so behindert) bonus mit einbringen.
dann hätte er warscheinlich auch geld um sich einen behinderten gerechten pc zu kaufen.


PS: der typ ist bemitleidenswert, aber nicht wegen seiner krankheit.


----------



## blooooooody (19. April 2010)

Demlia schrieb:


> Das war keine Beleidigung sondern nur meine Meinung. Aber mal ehrlich hier herrscht doch der reine Schwanz vergleich*..ich als Frau kann das behaupten!!! **Wenn andere das
> schaffen sind die einfach nur *behindert* dumm* oder oder oder!!!! Hier ist keinerlei Respekt ...gab es nie wird es nie!!!



das sagt eine Frau die bestimmt Titten probleme hat -.-' Bei den Frauen sind die Brüste udn die Ärsche am wichtigsten, als kann man sagen das du bei dem "Schwanzvergleich" gleich mitmachst. Wie gesagt, "Respektlos" bist auch vorallem du und nicht nur alle andere oder ich. Ich habe Respekt von jedem Menschen, auch wenn ich meine meinnung klar äussern muss. Für mich ist jeder Mensch gleich. Egal ob er behindert ist, Schwarz ist, ein Moslem oder Jude ist, oder weiss ich der Kucker noch was. Doch wer das nicht kann muss von mir nicht vieles erwarten... 

Und wenn man jeden Mensch Glecih behandeln soll oder muss. Dann spielt die Behinderung keine Rolle... WIRKLICH KEINE!

Ich lebe nicht nach dem Motto: "Betrachtet Minderheiten als das was sie sind." Aber ja... Irgendwie als Mutter mit solch einem Kind wirst du sowas nicht mal irgendwo Akzeptieren oder Dulden, das andere Menschen andere gedanken haben... Akzeptiere das auch mal. Denn momentan gehste sehr Intollerant damit um.... Ja du warst die, die einfach gesagt hat das wir einfach alle sehr wir beleidigen aber du warst die erste die andere meinung gar nicht geduldet hat und einfahc ne Beleidigung drauf geworfen hast... Ne warte... 2mal...

Der "Behinderte Mensch" schaut sich selbst nicht als behindert an!

/Vote 4 Closed!


----------



## Annovella (20. April 2010)

Nice!

Man kann sowieso einiges kaum glauben. Z. B., dass Menschen ohne Arme alles was sonst mit den Händen gemacht wird mit den Füßen machen und es zum Teil besser können. Alles eine Frage des trainings und des willens. :-)


----------



## Klobbireturns (20. April 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Man kann sowieso einiges kaum glauben. Z. B., dass Menschen ohne Arme alles was sonst mit den Händen gemacht wird mit den Füßen machen und es zum Teil besser können. Alles eine Frage des trainings und des willens. :-)



jap^^ hab ma ne reportage über nen inder gesehn der keine arme hat...der hat mit den füßen auto gefahrn (natürlich mit nem umgebauten Wagen ,d.h gas/bremse am lenkrad) und sich während der fahrt noch ne kippe angemacht^^ mit den Füßen xD sah echt lustig aus, aber echt schon beeindruckend...der konnte mit den Füßen bald besser malen/zeichnen wie 75% meines bekanntenkreises 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Masterio (20. April 2010)

respekt, und viel glück auf den weg zu 2200...


----------



## Fox82 (20. April 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> fakt ist das es in diesem forum nur noch darum geht das es 2 verschiedene meinungen gibt
> 
> die eine ist :
> OHHH toll wie der das macht, respekt er gibt seinem leben wieder einen sinn
> ...



OMG 

Das ist das so ziemlich dümmste was Ich jemals gelesen habe!


----------



## xerkxes (20. April 2010)

Der Junge hat vielleicht Respekt verdient weil er trotz allem gut drauf zu sein scheint aber sicher nicht weil er in einem Spiel recht gut zu sein scheint.


----------



## Lari (20. April 2010)

Mein Bruder hat Epilepsie, autistische Züge und aufgrund der Epilepsie keine Feinmotorik in der linken Hand.
Aber wenn es an eine Spielkonsole, dann spielt der wie jeder normale Mensch und das auch ziemlich gut.

Imho also nichts "besonderes". Jemand ohne Arme, der Gitarre spielt, das ist toll.


----------



## Stevesteel (20. April 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> jap^^ hab ma ne reportage über nen inder gesehn der keine arme hat...der hat mit den füßen auto gefahrn (natürlich mit nem umgebauten Wagen ,d.h gas/bremse am lenkrad) und sich während der fahrt noch ne kippe angemacht^^ mit den Füßen xD sah echt lustig aus, aber echt schon beeindruckend...der konnte mit den Füßen bald besser malen/zeichnen wie 75% meines bekanntenkreises
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und wieso kann er es?
Weil er sich Zeit seines Lebens antrainiert.
Wer von uns "Normalos" hat schon die Zeit sowas zu machen?
Wenn ich keine Arme hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch versuchen, irgendwas mit meinen Beinen anzustellen, vielmehr bleibt ja nicht übrig.
Daß ich es dann besser als andere kann, ist das keine Super Leistung, sondern nur aus der Not heraus geboren.
Deshalb bin ich wenig beeindruckt von der "tollen Leistung". 
Egal, ob einer mit 2 Füßen Fahrrad oder Auto fahren kann oder ob er mit 2 Fingern ein PC-Spiel gut spielen kann.


----------



## Lokibu (20. April 2010)

Mein Main DD ist Mage. Und es sind wirklich nur zwei Tasten. Im äußersten Notfall eine dritte, wegen Eisblock. Aber alles andere passt macromäßig auf eine Taste. Die zweite Taste ist für den Proc. 

Aber hier gehts um PVP.. und da sind es keine zwei Tasten.


Jedenfalls großes Respekt, dass trotz starker Behinderung die Person den Lebenswillen nicht verloren hat und sogar noch PC Spiele spielt.


----------

